# Propane shortage!



## slambam35 (Feb 14, 2003)

With the propane shortage we are having I would like to know how much they are raping us for at the bait stores for a 1LB canister?:rant:


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Refill yours. You can refill for less then a dollar each. Super easy to do. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

janddp said:


> Refill yours. You can refill for less then a dollar each. Super easy to do.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Please elaborate/share how.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## accuratecon (Jan 18, 2012)

yes fill your own .. there is no shortage of propane gas


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

About $4, prolly more. 
Get an adapter and search this forum, lots of posts about it, even vids on how to. 
I just paid 16 bucks for a twenty pounder, that math adds up when you fill your own. 

Have Any questions pm me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slambam35 (Feb 14, 2003)

OK just want to know how much fisherman are paying? I take a 20 pounder with me out on the ice and dont need to refill 1 pounders.


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

zep02 said:


> Please elaborate/share how.....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Buy an adapter at Harbor Freight for about $15. Less with coupon! 

Put 20 full pound tank someplace where it can come up to room temperature. 

Put EMPTY one pound tanks in freezer or snow bank. 

Screw adapter onto 20 pound tank. 

Take 20 pounder outside.

Weigh and then screw an EMPTY FROZEN one pound tank onto the adapter. 

Turn the whole thing upside down and open valve on 20 pound tank. 

Wait approximately 70 seconds and close valve. 

Unscrew one pounder and weigh it. Should be no more than 16 ounces heavier than it's empty weight.

I usually get about 14 ounces in them.

4 or 5 refills pays for the adapter. 

Enjoy savings!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

janddp said:


> Buy an adapter at Harbor Freight for about $15. Less with coupon!
> 
> Put 20 full pound tank someplace where it can come up to room temperature.
> 
> ...


I agree on all above, except why weigh them?

I just fill frozen 1lbers from an upside down room temp 20lber until you hear the pressure equalize and close the valve. 
I have never had one overfill yet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

I know it's a little late, and if you can't go to them, but I hit the mother load this past summer, Gettin a 1lb. bottle for 25 or fifty cents doesn't happen everyday, but, when you come across it, buy it all!!! Been refillin for years, a whole lot better than taken a 20 lb tank out!!


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

jiggerjarvi said:


> I agree on all above, except why weigh them?
> 
> I just fill frozen 1lbers from an upside down room temp 20lber until you hear the pressure equalize and close the valve.
> I have never had one overfill yet.
> ...


Was always told that you could over fill them. Then, when they warm, it increases the pressure inside the bottle creating a potential hazard. Always figured better safe than sorry.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slambam35 (Feb 14, 2003)

My thread has been over taken!!!


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I paid $6 for two at Wal-Mart. He'd one on my auger. Forgot the other 3 at the house. Wanted to bring 2 extras one for the heater incase my son got cold and one for the auger. Well I got raped at the local marina/bait shop. Pair almost $6 for one!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

X2

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Never weigh them either filled hundreds no problems just wait till u hear no more propane flowing 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

slambam35 said:


> My thread has been over taken!!!


Sorry man. I was just trying to help. 
Going rate in most big stores seems to be a little over $4 a bottle and it sounds like small shops are charging way more.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

slambam35 said:


> My thread has been over taken!!!



Post number 5, far be it for anyone to OFFER up any help on here:lol:


----------



## steelheadbio (Jan 25, 2012)

4 bottles for $12 at Dunhams yesterday. All the bottles on the shelf had new price tags on them UPPING the old price.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

accuratecon said:


> yes fill your own .. there is no shortage of propane gas


Are you sure about that? I just had a long conversation with my propane supplier on Friday. He talked at great lengths about the shortage and how they were not filling residential tanks more than 60% until just recently.


----------



## steelheadbio (Jan 25, 2012)

lastflight said:


> Are you sure about that? I just had a long conversation with my propane supplier on Friday. He talked at great lengths about the shortage and how they were not filling residential tanks more than 60% until just recently.



Aaah! It's a global conspiracy to drive up prices! It's also a really nasty cold winter, increasing demand. Whether there is a shortage or not, increased demand = higher prices. I wonder if propane is traded internationally like gasoline where speculators can drive up prices.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

lastflight said:


> Are you sure about that? I just had a long conversation with my propane supplier on Friday. He talked at great lengths about the shortage and how they were not filling residential tanks more than 60% until just recently.


I agree, I run a 10# tank, it usually costs $6.00 to fill, it cost $10.00 yesterday...

<*)))>{


----------



## oldskool (Dec 29, 2010)

I work for a propane supplier and there is a major shortage here in michigan we are goin as far as texas and kansascity for gas to bring back here to meet the demands it been goin on a couple weeks now


----------



## carl.j.o (Aug 18, 2011)

Cut my propane cost for a nights fishing from 7 dollars to 2 dollars. 
On a year like this year I have burned 20 pounds and will probly burn another 20 pounds at least so the savings add up quickly
Just be safe do it outside and make sure there's no ignition source so the only other issue you may come across is a leaky valve.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

I filled 26 last month and bout to do another batch

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a lot of empty 1lb cans if someone wants them let me know


----------



## PerchSlayers (Jan 14, 2009)

steelheadbio said:


> Aaah! It's a global conspiracy to drive up prices! It's also a really nasty cold winter, increasing demand. Whether there is a shortage or not, increased demand = higher prices. I wonder if propane is traded internationally like gasoline where speculators can drive up prices.


I also heard a story on the Propane shortage. And yes part of the problem is the amount we ship overseas is creating a domestic shortage. All due to the extreme below average temps we been experiencing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

bowman68 said:


> I have a lot of empty 1lb cans if someone wants them let me know


Make a new thread letting others know you have all those 1lbers. Why don't you refill them using the adapter??

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Make a new thread letting others know you have all those 1lbers. Why don't you refill them using the adapter??
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I use a 20# tank most times but have saved all the 1# cans I have used. I have the adapter but have never used it. I know I probably have 30-40 1 pounders in the garage. Might try to fill some but I don't need all of them


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i get my extra tanks off the ice. people leave them i pick them up.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

I attempted filling a few 1lb bottles for the first time today. I left the valve on the 20lb bottle open for 70 seconds and then shut it off. When I removed the 1lb bottle its maybe half full. How long are you guys leaving the valve open for? Thinking of just adding a few more seconds (10 or so) every time I fill a bottle until I reach the desired amount of time until the 1lb reaches full capacity.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

zep02 said:


> I attempted filling a few 1lb bottles for the first time today. I left the valve on the 20lb bottle open for 70 seconds and then shut it off. When I removed the 1lb bottle its maybe half full. How long are you guys leaving the valve open for? Thinking of just adding a few more seconds (10 or so) every time I fill a bottle until I reach the desired amount of time until the 1lb reaches full capacity.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I just do it by sound.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

zep02 said:


> I attempted filling a few 1lb bottles for the first time today. I left the valve on the 20lb bottle open for 70 seconds and then shut it off. When I removed the 1lb bottle its maybe half full. How long are you guys leaving the valve open for? Thinking of just adding a few more seconds (10 or so) every time I fill a bottle until I reach the desired amount of time until the 1lb reaches full capacity.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Is your 20 pound tank up to room temp and your 1 pound tank frozen? It should almost full in 60 seconds. I usually end up at about 80 seconds for 14 ounces or better. As long as I get at least 14 ounces I consider it good enough and move on to the next one.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

My 20lb was at room temp and my 1lb'ers were frozen. I will have a few emptys after fishing thursday and will try filling them again. Being my first time filling, I was a little over cautious and stopped right near 1 minute. Ill try around 80 seconds. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

The good news is that they will still work fine, just won't last as long. But way, way, cheaper.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

